# Taking the Zeus apart



## CJB85 (3/4/19)

Hi guys, sorry to post this here, but I bought a Zeus single coil from a forum member yesterday and it is FILTHY.
There is left-over juice all over the place and in some areas the juice has congealed to a jelly-like substance. Yes, I know it is my own fault for not checking the details, but was in a bit of a hurry to get to work.
I now need to get this thing taken apart, but I am having a nightmare.

I have managed to get the juice fill-cap, airflow ring and build deck removed, but I cannot seem to get the chimney/chamber/inner frame and glass disassembled. Please, any help would be appreciated, my keyboard smells like someone else's juice now and I need to get some victory out of this for the effort.


----------



## JurgensSt (3/4/19)

Put the tank is some hot water and soak for awhile.

Then try again to loosen everything

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/4/19)

Lol and now everyone is going to search classifieds to see who sold you the zeus

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Lol and now everyone is going to search classifieds to see who sold you the zeus


I did, and now I know

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/4/19)

HOT water, Works a treat!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/4/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (3/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 162566



cool but this is dual zeus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/4/19)

vicTor said:


> cool but this is dual zeus


Ugh stupid Google. I asked for a single coil

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (3/4/19)

I got it open after a soak... one of the O-rings basically turned to glue from old juice.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> I got it open after a soak... one of the O-rings basically turned to glue from old juice.


----------



## StompieZA (3/4/19)

Think this tank was lying in the cupboard with juice in for some time! Hopefully you got some spare seals in the box.

Perhaps wash the whole tank with some sunlight liquid to make sure its 100% clean, then replace all seals

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Think this tank was lying in the cupboard with juice in for some time! Hopefully you got some spare seals in the box.
> 
> Perhaps wash the whole tank with some sunlight liquid to make sure its 100% clean, then replace all seals


Yeah, gave it a quick rinse at the office to get it open, but will do some detailed cleaning at home. Have to say though, apart from how dirty it is, the Atty is in a very nice condition. Everything still in the little box and all the spares (even the coils) are intact and untouched... apart from the 510 drip tip adapter...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> Yeah, gave it a quick rinse at the office to get it open, but will do some detailed cleaning at home. Have to say though, apart from how dirty it is, the Atty is in a very nice condition. Everything still in the little box and all the spares (even the coils) are intact and untouched... apart from the 510 drip tip adapter...



Yeah then i can only think that it was left with juice inside for a long time. a good scrub, new seals where needed will sort it out and you will have a brand new tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

